
Return to the rainforest: A son's search for his Amazonian mother (2013) - yesenadam
https://www.bbc.com/news/magazine-23758087
======
yesenadam
I read David's father Kenneth Good's book _Into the Heart: One Man’s Pursuit
of Love and Knowledge Among the Yanomami_ , which was amazing. He appears in
José Padilha's fascinating documentary about anthropologists _Secrets of the
Tribe_ , kind of an exposé of dirty secrets of anthropology, and a scandal
about controversial allegations in the book _Darkness in El Dorado_. I'd read
about Chagnon and the Yanomami, but not the grubby shambolic reality.

